# any



## Niña Morena

hola!
quisiera saber respecto a la gramatica en ingles de una pregunta que seria la siguiente en español:
tienes alguna idea de que cocinar esta noche?
segun yo seria algo como:
do you have any idea what to cook tonight?
gracias por la ayuda
saludos a todos


----------



## alafalk

_Have you got any idea on what to cook tonight? _o directamente _"Any idea on what to cook tonight?"_
Saludos,


----------



## Pablo de los EU

alafalk said:


> _Have you got any idea on what to cook tonight? _o directamente _"Any idea on what to cook tonight?"_
> Saludos,


 
Eso de ¨have you got...?¨, aunque casi todos dicen eso, segun como lo entiendo, no es correcto. ¨Got¨ no debe estar allí. La manera correcta de decirlo sería ¨Do you have any idea on/about what to cook tonight?¨

Pero, como dije, casi todos lo dicen así.


----------



## Niña Morena

muchas gracias por la ayuda, por lo que veo solo omiti on o about
bye


----------



## alafalk

Gracias, Pablo. Me interesa aprender más sobre el tema. Hay alguien que pueda brindar más información sobre el uso de "got" como participio del verbo "to get" (en este caso una idea) en Present Perfect? Desde ya muchas gracias!


----------



## Pablo de los EU

¨Got¨ no es el participio del verbo ¨to get¨ sino el pasado. El participio sería ¨gotten¨.  Pero muchos lo usan como si fuera del verbo ¨to have¨. 

Ejemplo: 
I got the money in my pocket. incorrecto
I have the money in my pocket. correcto

I gotta (got to) go to the store. incorrecto
I have to go to the store. correcto 

Ojalá eso te sirva. Saludos.


----------



## Julie_universitymagazine

Para los americanos, el participio de "get" es "gotten".
Para los británicos, "got" es tanto el pasado como el participio.


----------



## alafalk

Muchas gracias a ambos. Deduzco entonces que "I have got some money" es incorrecto.
Cordiales saludos,


----------



## Smac

alafalk said:


> Muchas gracias a ambos. Deduzco entonces que "I have got some money" es incorrecto.
> Cordiales saludos,


No, it is not exactly incorrect but it is ambiguous (and many people dislike the expression). 
It might mean, *I have some money* or*, I have received some money*,so it would be better to say one of these explicitly. 

There are already very many threads on *got* and *gotten.* This one covers most of the points that have been made.


----------



## friedfysh

the use of got as "have" is more common in the USA than the UK but we are guilty of it too. 
As julyuniversity magazine says in the UK we use got as both pasts - I got, I have got... although occassionaly we say gotten too, no idea why though... As far as I'm concerned it's - I got, I have got/gotten


----------



## Pablo de los EU

friedfysh said:


> the use of got as "have" is more common in the USA than the UK but we are guilty of it too.
> As julyuniversity magazine says in the UK we use got as both pasts - I got, I have got... although occassionaly we say gotten too, no idea why though... As far as I'm concerned it's - I got, I have got/gotten


 
This is good to know. I would like to know some of the other grammatical differences between British and American English. It is curious that some of the things that I was taught were incorrect, are actually correct coming from the country in which the language originated. Anyway, thanks to all. Cheers.


----------



## friedfysh

Pablo de los EU said:


> This is good to know. I would like to know some of the other grammatical differences between British and American English. It is curious that some of the things that I was taught were incorrect, are actually correct coming from the country in which the language originated. Anyway, thanks to all. Cheers.


 
Well I can think of many words that change but the only other grammatical difference that springs to mind is something I found out by accident when Microsoft word highlighted an error, which disappeared when I changed the language from US to UK English.
In the UK "How are/is your family?" in the US "How is your family?"


----------



## exitsfunnel

friedfysh said:


> In the UK "How are/is your family?" in the US "How is your family?"



That's interesting.  Is this something specific to the word family or is the difference more general?  You wouldn't say, "how are the car," would you?

-exits


----------



## LaReinita

exitsfunnel said:


> That's interesting. Is this something specific to the word family or is the difference more general? You wouldn't say, "how are the car," would you?
> 
> -exits


 
No, never. Family is a collective noun, like army, parliament, herd, gaggle . . . .

Collective nouns:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collective_noun


----------



## gypsykatt1311

otramas 
any as a question means algun/a o cualquier/a...pero al responder en negativo ya cambia.. a No ,,, NINGUN/A...
DO YOU BUY ANY COFFEE??
NOPE I DID`T BUY ANY....an d so ... so.....


----------



## exitsfunnel

gypsykatt1311 said:


> otramas
> any as a question means algun/a o cualquier/a...pero al responder en negativo ya cambia.. a No ,,, NINGUN/A...
> Do Did YOU BUY ANY COFFEE??
> NOPE I DIDN`T BUY ANY....an d so ... so.....


----------



## G&m3

Hi! I would like to hear more differences between British and American English =) 

Someone could answer which of these questions are correct? or Both?

Could you tell me the time, please? or
Could you tell the time, please?

Thanks!


----------



## exitsfunnel

G&m3 said:


> Hi! I would like to hear more differences between British and American English =)
> 
> Someone could answer which of these questions are correct? or Both?
> 
> Could you tell me the time, please?
> Could you tell the time, please?
> 
> Thanks!



While the first one is correct, it's not at all natural sounding.  One would normally just say: _What time is it?_  or _Do you have the time?_

-exits


----------



## gypsykatt1311

I could say:
*Please , could you tell me the time???*


----------



## friedfysh

G&m3 said:


> Hi! I would like to hear more differences between British and American English =)
> 
> Someone could answer which of these questions are correct? or Both?
> 
> Could you tell me the time, please? or
> Could you tell the time, please?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Could you tell me the time, please? = What time is it?
Could you tell the time, please? = are you capable of telling the time? as in do you know how to read a watch?

All collective nouns can be used with "are" in the UK. For this reason I found it difficult to get used to using words like "gente" in singular in Spanish.

Whilst were on the topic of time and differences between UK and US English I have one to point out. 

When it is 5.30 and someone asks me the time, I generally answer "It's half 5" this is a perfectly understood way of saying it in the UK but I have seen some very confused American faces whenever I have said the time like this.


----------



## gypsykatt1311

If you tell me the time like that; I could understand is 2.50;
You remind me, when I was a couple of months in california ( my first months)... 
I was waiting for the bus and some students asked me for the time,so , I said eleven and the half...and started laughing at me..I felt...... I can say the word , just for respect to the people in the fourom..
I hope you can understand the point...I am latino (PERU)
I though I was right , but , time teach me I was wrong.
Regards.
Omar


----------



## gypsykatt1311

I can`t say the word= correction....


----------



## gypsykatt1311

When it is 5.30 and someone asks me the time, I generally answer "It's half 5" this is a perfectly understood way of saying it in the UK but I have seen some very confused American faces whenever I have said the time like this.
Refering to this example:If you tell the time in that way I´d could say : excuse me so,it is 2.50??'
just kidding 
you know what I mean...
When I got a couple of months living in California ( my first months)..one day Iwas waiting for transportation in the Bus stop.. and some students asked me for the time .... I just answered to them in the form I though was the correct and i said: eleven and the half...just translating fromspanish to english..
I was so embarrased...but , I learnt it....
Ykanks to all of you ,in one or another way we have the opportunitytom expressourselves... feelfree to correct me ,if i have some mistakes in my writing.
Omar.


----------



## gypsykatt1311

JUST TRANSLATING FROM SPANISH..............................................correction....


----------



## gypsykatt1311

to the guy with that example of: HALF 5

if coming to me telling me the time in this way I could say: excuse me ,so, is 2.50
just kidding ,my friend 
When I was In California; in my first months;a couples og young guys ..asked me for the time,well , I said IT IS TWELVE AND THE HALF...I responded in the way I though was the right one!!
I was so embarrased,because they started to make fun of me...
but I learnt the hard way( in my condition of immigrant; and; just learning each day a new thing.
Thanks guys to all of you , you know why?
because I find this forum so useful, it gives me the chance the learn more and more from each one of you.. even we never cross our lines in this living time.
GOD  BLESS YOU ALL.
Omar.


----------



## dakotabrett

Niña Morena said:


> hola!
> quisiera saber respecto a la gramatica en ingles de una pregunta que seria la siguiente en español:
> tienes alguna idea de que cocinar esta noche?
> segun yo seria algo como:
> do you have any idea what to cook tonight?
> gracias por la ayuda
> saludos a todos


 
Hola, 

Tu traducción ya está perfecta.

-Brett


----------

